# How would you react to this?



## Satchman (Oct 4, 2008)

So, it's halloween, and you are giving candy to all the kids who come to your home trick or treating. However, one child comes dressed in a *Santa Claus Costume*. It's a random thought, but possible! So, what would you do if you saw the Halloween Santa?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

give them candy like any other ToT

they dressed up and came out so they deserve it.

and i suspect a teenager or a christmas obsessed lil kid doing it too


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

We actually had a Santa come to our house one year.
I thought it was a really neat and definitely out of the box idea!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

I actually ran into a dad with a little boy who was looking for a santa suit for Halloween. He said his kid wanted to be santa because him and his friends were doing a Nightmare before Christmas theme. His sister was playing Sally, and one of his friends were being Jack. 

Personally, I would have been Mr. Oogie Boogie. 

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Well he is in a costume so full candy for you. Raisins go to the kids in no costumes.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

One year on base housing my older brother was in charge of giving out the candy. he dressed as Santa and played Christmas music but outside was a cemetery, this kids loved it!


----------



## Wytchkitteh (Sep 5, 2008)

Give him candy! Why would I bust Santa over taking a well deserved break? LOL!


----------



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Id ask him for that list of all the naughty girls he has!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Wytchkitteh (Sep 5, 2008)

reaper said:


> Id ask him for that list of all the naughty girls he has!!!LOL!!!


Shaking head and sighing like Lurch.....


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I would naturally give him the candy, but I'd have to ask him, "Gee Santa, are you early for this Christmas or late for last Christmas?"


----------



## benjamindaymon (Oct 15, 2008)

Seems legit to me... It may not be scary-- it may not be traditional-- but a costume it is, nonetheless.

I think I'd rather see a kid dressed like Santa than have to suffer through one more dime-store Spiderman with a plastic mask held on by a rubber band... lol

I'd be tempted to run and grab a Christmas bow and stick it to a full-size Snickers bar before I gave it to him.


----------



## NinjaTurtleDK (Oct 23, 2008)

give him extra candy!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

i saw a santa and mrs clause at a halloween party.


made me think of this thread.


----------



## Redjack Ryan (Oct 22, 2008)

I think it would be appropriate to dress as Santa on Halloween if it happened to be snowing!


----------



## von_owen (Oct 6, 2008)

ask him where's Rudolph and his sleigh.... probably give him a sock of candies... this is Halloween everybody deserve those treats..!!!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Give them candy. Some people find santa to be scary. Or they love Christmas.... maybe they didn't have any other costumes lying around...


----------



## Count Ramsely (Oct 1, 2008)

I would Sock them in the Face! XD jk...i would sock them in the GUT! BWA HAH HAH HAH HAH HAH HAH HAH HAH HAH!!!!!!

*teleports away*


----------

